# Palm Desert Marriott 1 bd.  Preferably DS1



## JT (Jun 16, 2018)

Want to gift this to a friend for his Honeymoon.  July 22-29.  Wedding is the 21st.

Thank You.

JT


----------



## cj1949 (Jun 16, 2018)

What date are you wanting?


----------



## cj1949 (Jun 16, 2018)

JT said:


> Want to gift this to a friend for his Honeymoon.  July 22-29.  Wedding is the 21st.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> JT


Have availability for July 21-July 28 @ Indian Palms Interval Indio or Desert Breezes. Please get back to me at cindyjones649@gmail.com if interested in either of these. Thank you


----------



## cj1949 (Jun 16, 2018)

cj1949 said:


> Have availability for July 21-July 28 @ Indian Palms Interval Indio or Desert Breezes. Please get back to me at cindyjones649@gmail.com if interested in either of these. Thank you


Indian palms is 2 bed Desert Breezes is studio/4


----------



## cj1949 (Jun 16, 2018)

JT said:


> Want to gift this to a friend for his Honeymoon.  July 22-29.  Wedding is the 21st.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> JT


Can do palm palm canyon for 22nd for 5 nites


----------



## JT (Jun 18, 2018)

Im sorry hoping for marriott desert springs 1 or 2 then shadowridge


----------



## obaf (Jul 6, 2018)

I have  a week at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II on July 22 to July 29 
Check you inbox


----------

